# Topics > Arts > Music >  Loudly AI Music Studio, Loudly GmbH, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Loudly GmbH

Home page - loudly.com/aimusicstudio

Playlist "Loudly AI Music Studio"

patreon.com/loudlystudio

----------


## Airicist

Loudly AI Music Studio - welcome to the future

Aug 7, 2020




> Welcome to the AI Music Studio, an exciting new beta mobile application, now available via Patreon. This is the first step toward a fully functioning creative tool based on our sophisticated AI model that will change the future of music production.

----------


## Airicist

Article "“AI music isn’t here in place of traditional music – it’s here to enhance and complement it”: Interview with Loudly’s CEO, Rory Kenny"

by Iulia Baidac
March 1, 2021

----------

